# is my Betta sleeping?



## angie08 (Jun 11, 2009)

idk if my Betta is sick .. or possibly sleeping. at night and sometimes he seems to float at the top then swim around a little bit.. but then go back to the top. so could he possibly be sleeping? ? and he also keeps his top fin down in this state.. .which is unusual for him. he usually is bright and cheery with all fins spread out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he just does this at night I wouldn't worry too much. Some bettas sleep on the bottom of the tank and some stay at the top. I have one who floats on his side at night. Most of the others sleep on the bottom, some pretty soundly, too. lol Sometimes I have to jiggle the container to get them to wake up. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yeah. my boys sometimes sleep at the bottom and sometimes at the top. I guess it's just wherever they want to be.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Is there any decor, maybe he just needs something to lodge himself in when he sleeps.


----------



## angie08 (Jun 11, 2009)

really..? hmm okay then.. i hope he's okay. he folds all of his fins up and doesnt look too great. but yeah i kinda jiggle it too to make sure he's awake. and he has a plant in his tank


----------

